# Al "seeing eye husband" posting



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hope this is ok.

This is Al, helping Michelle let her SM and FB friends know. She is legally blind in both eyes from tumor in left eye and meds caused rapid growing crystalization of lenses in both eyes, similar to cataracts.

Emily is holding on so far, her cancer is slow but she is eating. Weight holding but she's thin.

Michelle saw ocular oncology on 11th, tumor is stable so surgery is 22nd,unless they get and earlier date with cancellation.Hoping no cancellation on her surgery,it's hard for her doing nothing.

Hoping her sight will be restored enough in left eye,so they will do right eye.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Al for keeping us in the loop. Big prayers & loving wishes as Michelle travels this "lonely" journey. Not being able to see is our worst nightmare! Please let her know we are waiting on the bench for her to come home. xoxo


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Al seeing eye husband*

Thank you Al for letting us know about Michelle. Tell her I’ve been thinking about her. I hope everything goes well with her surgery and her eye sight is restored. My mother had Macular Degeneration and was legally blind. So I know how difficult it must be for Michelle to function. At least she has you to help her during this difficult time. It seem that so many on SM are going though some very difficult health trials right now. This is just one more on the list. I’m so sorry for each and everyone of y’all. This has to be difficult for you too. Being a care giver is a big job. Hopefully y’all will have resolution soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending Michelle prayers and loving thoughts for a successful surgery.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you Al for the update on Michelle. Sending prayers and positive thoughts for a successful procedure. Please keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Al, I hope she gets better and regains sight.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you, Al! Please tell Michelle that I am thinking of her and sending her my love! Prayers for a successful surgery!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I spoke to Marie tonight, she has been praying for Michelle.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi Al, please let Michelle know she is in our thoughts and prayers. Her strength and courage is an inspiration. Hugs.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Al. I have been keeping up on FB. Sending hugs and prayers for Michelle. I hope this surgery brings a miracle.And yes, miracles do happen.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

All please read this to Michelle 
Michelle I have been praying for you for sometime, it breaks my heart that you are going through this, please know you are loved and so many of us will be praying for you and Al.
I'm so glad Emily is holding her own.
I will be checking in on you


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

She will be in my prayers.

Lainie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle and Al, I have been praying for you both, would love a update


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Michelle, you are in my prayers! You are so strong and brave ❤


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Al thanks for coming here and keeping Michelle in touch with everyone. Michelle I am sorry you have all of this on your plate, praying so hard that your sight is restored with the surgery. You deserve the very best, you are always there for everyone. I'm happy to hear Emily is doing OK. This is an older thread so the date has passed, I'm going to look for an update. Praying all went well and you are on the mend. XO


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry I haven't updated much,Michelle will tell you,I'm not a computer guy.

Michelle had follow up Friday and starting to see shapes and colors. She had such a painful four days, two ER visits and two doctor visits on Tues, Weds.
Thursday, they heavily medicated her to sleep and dull pain. By Friday it was better.
Pressures were 45, then 35,then 20 and now 15,so the pain is much better.
60 plus could kill optic nerve and cause permanent blindness.
They told her it could take three weeks to see clearer and the foggy view should be lifting in that time.

She can see shapes and colors ,so it's improving ,since before it was just solid white 

Going crazy from boredom,but doing better.

Thanks to all her Facebook and Spoiled Maltese family for caring, means a lot to her and to me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Al, you are definitely a keeper!
Blessings as you both move forward to better days!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Al - you both are special people.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It sounds like things are moving in the right direction. Thank you, Al, for updating us and give Michelle my love!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Michelle, I’m grateful your vision is improving. My heart goes out to you, all the health issues you handle with such strength.

Praying for you sweetie. Thanks Al for updates on Michelle and doggies.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know Al. It's wonderful to hear she is seeing shapes and colors. Hopefully the time will pass with much improvement in Michelle's vision.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for the update Al, it's so good to hear that Michelle's eyesight is improving. 
Praying each day is better and better.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Keeping Michelle in my good thoughts and prayers 🙏🏻


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Michelle is also in my daily prayers - I just know she will be able to enjoy beautiful sunsets with her super special hubby sitting next to her very soon! :smootch: You two are so very blessed to have each other! :wub:

Many hugs coming your way! :tender:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

All and Michelle so many of us are praying for you both and sending good thoughts 
I hope soon Michelle will see perfect 
I have been praying for you for a long time and will continue 
Hugs to you both:wub:


----------

